
Reflex: Practical Functional Reactive Programming (part 1) - mightybyte
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYvkcskJbc4
======
mightybyte
This talk gives one of the best descriptions I've ever seen of the motivations
for why FRP (Functional Reactive Programming) is useful. All the other
explanations I've seen are too much in the weeds, but this is clear, concise,
and understandable.

This part 1 video goes through practical examples and gives a nice intro for
what it's like to use the library. He even walks through integrating a live
tweet stream right into the presentation. It's pretty fun to see the audience
tweets appear on-screen in real time.

------
ryantrinkle
Speaker here; slides are available at [https://obsidian.systems/reflex-
nyhug/](https://obsidian.systems/reflex-nyhug/)

